# viper 5901 lc 2-way not giving confirmation



## lehmbar (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi guys can anybody help me figure out why my remote lc 2-way stopped giving me any confirmation of the operation.It seems it is working only one way.anybody has any ideas.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

is it a rechargeable or a battery remote?


----------



## lehmbar (Oct 17, 2009)

it is rechargeable by usb remote.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

hmmm, I would think it is an antenna issue, part of the 2 way system


----------



## lehmbar (Oct 17, 2009)

I have talked to installer and he thinks it's my remote's reciever not working.that he had same problem but on another alarm system.so he replaced the remote.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

worth a shot


----------

